
Shumway – Mozilla's Flash Implementation – Is Retired - bobajeff
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?component=Shumway
======
brudgers
_Shumway is an HTML5 technology_ experiment* that explores building a faithful
and efficient renderer for the SWF file format without native code
assistance.*

Page: [http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/](http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/)

Repository had changes as recently as 2 months ago. It does not mention
retirement.

